# Cloud's Orchids Order



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

I got up early this morning to check their updated list and there it was!!
I quickly placed an order and as expected, many things went out fast.
Three varieties out of five that I got, were sold out within one hour of my shopping. 

Paphiopedilum delenatii bs $25 Canadian dollar, so this is real cheap! Hopefully this one will be fragrant.

The rest are seedlings of different stage in development.

Todd Hasegawa, thaianum x armeniacum (they had this in three different sizes), thaianum x hangianum, Dick Wagner.

Looking forward to the delivery in May!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2017)

They ship across border or ship from an american show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

They do paper work for small fees and ship across the border.
There is a minimum amount for overseas, though. 
For continental US, it is low. 250 Canadian dollar.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2017)

WOW! Congrats on those delenatiis! I was there Sunday and they had none. I would have loved to get a few.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

He must have kept them elsewhere until the website update this morning. 
I wasn't sure because i had a really nice delenatii that got sick and died. And I have another that is also nice but no fragrance, and the leaves are showing the same dreaded diseases. So with the hope of something with fragrance and more vigor, I grabbed one. Very cheap! It was sold out when I checked the website again to add one more. lol


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey!? Why didn't you tell me I would have ordered a few also.


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2017)

I have got to go to Cloud's sometime. They're practically on my doorstep.....I even drive past them every time I go to Buffalo; but, I've never checked their openhouse schedule to see if I could take an orchid diversion. They have nice plants. You are really lucky with the exchange rate at the moment. As a Canadian, I liked it better in 2008 when the Canadian dollar was worth MORE than the US dollar. But, once your bank meltdown got over, the US dollar has steadily strengthened again. Right now, when I buy stuff in US dollars, it costs me 40% more in Canadian dollars! Ouch! 'Hope you get a really nice and fragrant delenatii. I've had clones in the past that had a really great scent of roses; but, I had one that smelled like tangy lemons. It made my mouth water and I'd begin to crave Lemon Meringue Pie! Good luck.

BTW: Does Cloud's send your plants undisturbed, in pot; or, do they have to bare-root them for shipping into the USA?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

Eric- didn't know you wanted. He does update a couple more times during the year. It's just hard to get the right timing and get what I want as things go like crazy fast! Maybe next time. 

John- didn't know about the currency exchange rate situations. 
I would prefer rose scent. 
They ship in pot undistirbed which is great because I don't like to pot up myself.
Almost all my seedlings from them years ago are still in the same mix in the same pot. they do ship bareroot if I remember correctly but they charge fees for extra work.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2017)

Next time. thx


----------

